# Another Home Builder Question.



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone know anything good or bad about the following home builders: Brighton Homes, Lennar Homes, or Coventry Homes? 

If I was reasearching a car there are thousands of websites giving more info. than is humanly possible to read with reviews and insight as to who makes a quality vehicle, nothing like that exists for home builders. Why isn't there a Consumer Reports, or Consumer Digest etc... regarding home builders and who makes a quality home vs. who cuts corners? Thanks....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Do a search for TRCC Texas Residential Construction Commission and go to public records and it will show all the complaints if any. It also shows how many homes they have built. Also call the Greater H-town Area Home Builders Assoc. and find out about their membership status, this is where the education for builders comes from, new codes, better homes for the costomer etc. Don't take the cheapest but the best bid, find out what that builder will offer you for what he's charging. Lot of new laws out there and it would be a good idea if you would check them out.


There is also a lot of new practices that can make the home more comfortable without extra energy cost actually lower energy cost.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll give Brighton a bump...I used to do there cabinettes & there supers are top notch..
They do build to spec & build a nice home..the others..Cant help ya..
Pm me with the name of the Sub your goin to look @ ..& mabey I can give you some insight.

Oxx..


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've gone to the TRCC site but lots of these builders aren't listed by their public name, they must have cooperate names or parent companies that own them. Also some builders just aren't listed at all. I've also used the BBB website to check on complaints and status to check on builders. I've narrowed the builder list some what and learned that Perry Homes, David Weekley Homes, David Powers Homes, and Morrison Homes seem to be some of the better builders and learned some of the ones to stay away from. 

I was just wondering if anyone has opinions on Lennar Homes, Brighton Homes, Coventry Homes, or Trendmaker Homes. Word of mouth seems to be one of the best ways to find out anything about builders. Keep the info. coming guys...Thanks.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well i am a little bias because my wife is an area manager for one of the lennar "family builders" (village builders) and lennar offers so much for the money it is hard to get away from them.
i live in a village builders home and love every inch.

i own a concrete contracting company in houston and from that point of view lennar pays well and pays ontime, but i have had dealings with most builders in houston over the last 10 yrs and the best builder from my point of view is PERRY HOMES period. excelent quality, price, supers are the most experienced of any home builder on the hole. (the minimum requiremnet is 5 yrs project manager exp., 2 yr or newer full size truck, always dress well, very profesional)

just my $.02 with a little background in the business.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*If they are not listed*



Wolf6151 said:


> I've gone to the TRCC site but lots of these builders aren't listed by their public name, they must have cooperate names or parent companies that own them. Also some builders just aren't listed at all. I've also used the BBB website to check on complaints and status to check on builders. I've narrowed the builder list some what and learned that Perry Homes, David Weekley Homes, David Powers Homes, and Morrison Homes seem to be some of the better builders and learned some of the ones to stay away from.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has opinions on Lennar Homes, Brighton Homes, Coventry Homes, or Trendmaker Homes. Word of mouth seems to be one of the best ways to find out anything about builders. Keep the info. coming guys...Thanks.


They are not registered builders. It is state law that all builders become registered and register your home with the TRCC.


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd go with a David Weekley if you can. It's more about customer service than sticks and bricks.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lennar's program is everything included meaning just that. They do the market research to determine what the majority of consumers want at the different price points.They then go out and get communities and build the homes with those items already included to pass the cost savings on to the consumer.

They are not for everyone but they build a great product and stand behind it with way better than average customer care which says a lot for a national builder 50,000 plus homes a year.

Perry is nice also but you will pay a premium. Owners are ultra conservative types. What do you think keeps those boys in new trucks every two years?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Homebuilders.......My favorite question. Don't let the pretty colors, yards and counter tops in the models fool you. You need to know what is between the walls. Be weary of them all! The home builders in this thread are all average at best and if you do your homework, you'll be much better off. They build in mass and have suspect quality and workmanship. Let me get to some of my gripes.
1. They will charge you a change-fee for any small modification even if it does not affect the timetable or increase the cost.
2. Most of them will not allow you to work with the super. They want you away from him and you will have to work with the salesperson only. Most of these don't know jack.....t about construction methods.
3. They do not take soil samples. Most use post tension slabs. This is the cheapest foundation method and should not be used in the gumbo Texas soils we have around here. Slab problems will occur eventually. You need a pier and beam foundation
4. Perry uses Goodman A/C's made locally here. These are low quality. Most of the time the A/C's are undersized and you will be unhappy with your elec. bills and the comfort of your house. You want a zoned system. Why cool the whole house at night when everyone is asleep in their bedroom? A properly zoned house will save you $$$$$$$
5. They all wire the house with 14 guage wire and 10 amp breakers. You should have 12 gauge wire and 20 amp breakers at least in the garage so you can run compressors and most tools.
6. Most use aluminum frame windows and these are heat conductors. Upgrade to vinyl frame. Most of these clowns were still using single frame windows up until two years ago when the state started to require double-pane. 
7. Ask what brand of paint do they use. If they say Monarch, run away. You will be re-painting in a few years (personnel experience) Use Benjamin Moore, Pittsburg (owns Monarch) or Pratt & Lambert
8. Insist on a radiant barrier roof deck. Polar-Ply or Tech Shield. If your builder does not offer it, run away fast. This will keep your attic 20 degrees cooler and keep a heat load off your A/C. It will pay for itself in a few years. 
9. Do not let then use foam boards on the sheathing package. Use plywood on the corners, no OSB and black saturated asphalt board in the middle and wrap the house in Tyvek. Foam boards hold mositure and will grow mold!!!! It happened to my parents house.
10. Hire a good inspector to come out and check on things as your house progresses. Most inspectors have a set fee for this and will come out after the pour, frame, plumb, elec, roof, etc. Don't just trust what the builder says. The inspectors work and are paid by YOU!!!!!. They will probably raise some issues with the builder but are much more experienced than the supers. Most supers are kids just out of college in the last few years and are not that experienced. 

Just be careful and be aware of what is going into your walls. Most of these builders only build out in the county because their methods would not pass inspection by the cities.

I could go on and on about builders, but I hope you got my point


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Old Whaler..I take it your not fond of Perry homes....J/K..Im not crazy about them either..there super's are Newbies , Frsh outta college & I had to do there frame punches in Sienna Plantation.
Not the Brightest Bulbs on the block..

Oxx..


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Old Whaler, there are new laws that require inspections where ever you build city or county. Those are good points though, but this is not a cheap bid. You will get what you payed for. All these things should be provided on the detail sheet and discription of materials that you and the builder should sign.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Old Whaler said:


> Homebuilders.......My favorite question. Don't let the pretty colors, yards and counter tops in the models fool you. You need to know what is between the walls. Be weary of them all! The home builders in this thread are all average at best and if you do your homework, you'll be much better off. They build in mass and have suspect quality and workmanship. Let me get to some of my gripes.
> 1. They will charge you a change-fee for any small modification even if it does not affect the timetable or increase the cost.
> 2. Most of them will not allow you to work with the super. They want you away from him and you will have to work with the salesperson only. Most of these don't know jack.....t about construction methods.
> 3. They do not take soil samples. Most use post tension slabs. This is the cheapest foundation method and should not be used in the gumbo Texas soils we have around here. Slab problems will occur eventually. You need a pier and beam foundation
> ...


Here are a few other things to look out for with track home builders
1. Insist on ridge vents if you have plenty of ridge to properly vent your attic. No turbines, elec. vents or airhawks. the natural convection is for heat to rise.
2. Insist on continious soffits. Not the little 8"x16" grills. This will help vent the hot air out of the attic.
3. Use fiberglass rolls of insulation in the attic, no blown in. Rolls cover much more efficiently.
4. No cellulose insulation!!!!!. This garbage is ground-up newspapers and will degrade rapidly. (My aunt's experience)
5. Insist on Hardi-Plank system, siding and trim. Most track builders will tell you they use Hardi-Plank, but use only the siding and use wood trim boards for fascia and trim and they will rot out in a few years.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

seems like Old Whaler knows whats hes talking about 
my advise would be to stay on top of your home and builder and you shouldent have a problem 
and get a inspector to check every thing out , you wont regret it 


Old Whaler said:


> Here are a few other things to look out for with track home builders
> 1. Insist on ridge vents if you have plenty of ridge to properly vent your attic. No turbines, elec. vents or airhawks. the natural convection is for heat to rise.
> 2. Insist on continious soffits. Not the little 8"x16" grills. This will help vent the hot air out of the attic.
> 3. Use fiberglass rolls of insulation in the attic, no blown in. Rolls cover much more efficiently.
> ...


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Angel. Home construction and remodeling is a passion for me.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

We made the decision to pay a bit more and purchased a David Powers home. I must say we have been very happy. Well built home, and have no problem with their customer service. They came out 1 year after we'd purchased it and walked thru the house and fixed any popped nail heads, scrapes we'd made in walls and painted the areas they fixed. Who else does that?

Years ago, we'd purchased a David Weekly Custom Classics home. Never again. Poor built, roof leaked all the time and nothing but electrical problems. Cabinet finish started to turn yellow on maple cabinets. After charging me extra for maple cabinets, their solution was to paint them white. No thanks. I spent $3k to hire my own electrician to fix what they couldn't.

Just remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Great info, Old Whaler! We may be building a home soon, so I'll be saving this thread!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> Great info, Old Whaler! We may be building a home soon, so I'll be saving this thread!


I agree, good info. Whaler. We're not going to be buying new or building a house, I'm looking at preowned homes on HAR.com and trying to figure out which buyers to avoid and which to seek out. I've learned to stay away from KB Homes, Pulte, Beazer, Royce, Ryland, Meritage, Legacy, Hammond and read of some bad experiences with Newmark. Builders I feel confident in are David Powers, David Weekley, Morrison, and Perry. Builders on the bubble that I don't know much about are Trendmaker, Brighton, Lennar, and Coventry Homes. I won't have the ability to make sure the house is built right during the construction process so I'm looking for builders with a good reputation, and of course I'll have any house I get serious about checked out by a home inspector. I'm considering the Towne Lake Estates subdivision in Pearland which is all Brighton Homes and also considering several subdivisions in Silverlake, Silvercreek, Cabot Cove, subdivisions and several others. Thanks for all info. guys keep it coming...


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Old Whaler, with "track builders" you are not going to insist on anything. You are going to get what they use. If you want to "insist", build a custom. Search features, value, and knock on some doors in the community. Existing homeowners WILL tell you what you need to know.

I am an Area Manager for a production builder in San Antonio. If any of you have questions about builders in this area PM me. I hope I can help.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> Old Whaler, with "track builders" you are not going to insist on anything. You are going to get what they use. If you want to "insist", build a custom. Search features, value, and knock on some doors in the community. Existing homeowners WILL tell you what you need to know.
> 
> I am an Area Manager for a production builder in San Antonio. If any of you have questions about builders in this area PM me. I hope I can help.


I agree with Sight Cast......Track builders may let you pick from their list of upgrades but if it ain't in there upgrade book you aint getting it, and most won't let you pick a sub that does something specific that you may want. I am a low voltage contractor here in New Braunfels/San Antonio...for those builders you can't find listed on the state sight do a google search to find their parent company, every builder has to be registered in the state of texas now you can also contact the local Builder Assoc they can help you find parent companies


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I will Never buy another Kimbill home.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> Homebuilders.......My favorite question. Don't let the pretty colors, yards and counter tops in the models fool you. You need to know what is between the walls. Be weary of them all! The home builders in this thread are all average at best and if you do your homework, you'll be much better off. They build in mass and have suspect quality and workmanship. Let me get to some of my gripes.
> 1. They will charge you a change-fee for any small modification even if it does not affect the timetable or increase the cost.
> 2. Most of them will not allow you to work with the super. They want you away from him and you will have to work with the salesperson only. Most of these don't know jack.....t about construction methods.
> 3. They do not take soil samples. Most use post tension slabs. This is the cheapest foundation method and should not be used in the gumbo Texas soils we have around here. Slab problems will occur eventually. You need a pier and beam foundation
> ...


i own a concrete contracting business here in houston and i have dealt with almost all of those builders in the last 11 yrs. my wife is also an area production manager here in the woodlands/conroe area also. several of the guys have said it best; "trackbuilders" you get little choices in the construction phase. almost every company here in houston uses Hardy products, most use sherwin williams paints. every builder i know of here in houston offers atleast radiant barrier (tech-shield) as an upgrade (lennar family of builders use it standard)and now onto my personal favorite, the slab, the statement that post-tension is not good for theis soil and that the builders dont do soils testing is just not true. ever new communuty has soils work done before the builder can start construction. the engineers take the soils reports recieved from the developers and deside on what the most cost effective yet durable form of slab that can be used with the soil conditions of each community.
i do agree that in ALOT of cases a conventional slab (rebar with or without piers) is better in some cases, it is not always the best solution. the "gumbo" clay we have here especially on the southside of houston is terrible material to work with regardless of slab type. i have personally seen pier and beam slabs fall to pieces because it was just that a pier and beam. the piers where so heavy that they started to sink in the "gumbo" and pulled the slab down with them. not a pretty sight, where as a post-tension slab is a "floating slab" which is designed to move as an entire unit. this will in some instances cause the foundation to crack but the beauty of post-tension is you can comeback and repair the foundation will little cost as the repair is not very labor-intensive. i have been in the concrete business for 11 years and my father has and is in it still since 1975, and then my grandfather started his concrete company in 1957. so i could go on and on on this subject.

moral to the story, there is no "best" way to build a home or slab, it is all a mater of personal preferance and it really depends on "the luck of the draw"with most track builders because all of them have very good supres, and all of them have very BAD supers.

finally remember one thing on the slab subject, it is the most important part of the home barnone, BUT IT WILL CRACK!!!!!! this is the only thing that needs to be remembered about your foundation. maybe not in one year maybe so maybe not even for 25 years but it is going to crack.

now i can stop ranting on concrete... LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well said. We have the same soil issues down hear in the valley and i can verify that the post tension system is favorable way to go(customer care for a large builder)


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone familiar with Kebbell Homes? Here's their web site http://www.kebbellhomes.com/home.htm Wife and I drove around Pearland yesterday and found the Pearland Farms subdivision on Magnolia/Veterans and liked this subdivision. They seem to be higher in price per square foot, but buying new would allow me more control in the building process like Old Whaler suggested.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i am not personally formiliar with them. i will have to ask around. (i am looking to take on more work in the pearland area) i have a friend of mine that works in seinna plantation down i nthat area. he is a super for ashton woods homes. thay are another builder that builds a pretty good home.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Old Whaler said:


> Here are a few other things to look out for with track home builders
> 1. Insist on ridge vents if you have plenty of ridge to properly vent your attic. No turbines, elec. vents or airhawks. the natural convection is for heat to rise.
> 2. Insist on continious soffits. Not the little 8"x16" grills. This will help vent the hot air out of the attic.
> *3. Use fiberglass rolls of insulation in the attic, no blown in. Rolls cover much more efficiently.*
> ...


This really surprises me. I have only ever heard that Cellulose is better, and blown is better than rolled. Why do you say differently?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i am not sure about rolls being better tehn blown but i do know that celulose is a lawsuit waiting to happen. it grows "toxic mold" faster then that water cooler my brother left on my boat last weekend.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> i am not sure about rolls being better tehn blown but i do know that celulose is a lawsuit waiting to happen. it grows "toxic mold" faster then that water cooler my brother left on my boat last weekend.


hmmm...I've heard the opposite. I'm not in the industry, and I don't even know what is blown in my attic, but the info below is pretty consistent with what I've always heard.

One thing that has not contributed to mold problems is the growing popularity of cellulose insulation among knowledgeable home owners who are interested in sustainable building practices and energy conservation. Mycology experts (mycology is the study of mold) are often quoted as saying: "Mold grows on cellulose." They are referring to cellulose the generic material that forms the cell walls of all plants, not to cellulose insulation.

Unfortunately, all too often this statement is taken to mean that cellulose insulation is exceptionally susceptible to mold contamination. In fact, due to its favorable moisture control characteristics and other factors associated with the manufacturing process relatively few cases of significant mold growth on cellulose insulation have been reported. All the widely publicized incidents of serious mold contamination of insulation have involved fiber insulation materials other than cellulose.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Alot of the mold problems were coming from the use of non breathable vapor barriers...with the tech shield it allows the house to breath while keeping moisture out kinda like GoreTex. As far as blown insulation being better or not the only thing I know is alot of builders will lay down a smaller bat insulation then come back at the end and blow insulation to up the R factor. Blown insulation will settle over time and lose its R factor is what I have always been told by the builders we work with. Makes finding a little ol Speaker or Security wire a [email protected]&*h as well lol


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> This really surprises me. I have only ever heard that Cellulose is better, and blown is better than rolled. Why do you say differently?


With rolled, you can be more precise where you lay it. With blown in, most of the time it covers the soffits and prevents ventilation, therefore no air movement and a hot attic=more heat load on your A/C system, hotter house and high elec. bill. Some builders (very few) will put 4' baffles vertically between the ceiling joists down to the soffits and this will keep most blown in from covering the soffit vents. Cellulose is garbage. It breaks down and becomes dust. My Aunt allowed some slick talking cellulose salesman to put it in her house several years ago and I went up in attic at x-mas and it was a pile of dust. Some cellulose manufacturers add chemical for pest control.

Small things like this and a little more attention to detail can make your house much more efficient with little or no extra cost. A properly designed 4000sf house can have $200 elec. bills or less if built RIGHT!!!! Radiant barriers on the roof deck and east and west walls, Southern low e windows, ridge vents, vent skinning, soffitt vents and a properly zoned and installed A/C are a must for anyone looking at building a new house!!!!!!


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

I do alot of home repair and have seen fiberglass batts distentegrate as well. In some older houses, i have seen just a piece of paper where there was a paper faced piece of fiberglass insulation. This is not to say that celulose will not disentegrate as well, it just has not been around as long to find out. As far a moisture content, it seems that celulose would hold more because it tends to pack more and when it gets wet it really packs. The idea behind insulation is to create an air space and the larger the air space the more R-value, so fluffy is better.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

*Kebbel is a joke. Dont do it.*



Wolf6151 said:


> Anyone familiar with Kebbell Homes? Here's their web site http://www.kebbellhomes.com/home.htm Wife and I drove around Pearland yesterday and found the Pearland Farms subdivision on Magnolia/Veterans and liked this subdivision. They seem to be higher in price per square foot, but buying new would allow me more control in the building process like Old Whaler suggested.


I walked away from a Kebbel home after they framed it. My inspector told me to run as fast as I could. The slab had cracked before they pulled the cables. I was going to let that go because of the cable lock system but the framing was terrible. You could twist every stud by hand, there were gaps between a lot of the studs and the wall caps, They didn't take the time to check the crowns on any of the lumber so the walls would have been curvy, a lot of the studs were not on center and most of the walls were lot level or square. When I asked the builder about the problems he laughed and said that everyone builds like that and that my inspector (A Master Builder) was just nit picking and didn't really know what he was talking about. It was tough to do but I walked away from my ernest money. I'm glad that I did. The guy that ended up buying the house is now in a lawsuit with Kebbel homes. He contacted me and I gave him copies of all of the construction pictures that I had taken.

I am now having a home built in Bayou Village in Dickinson by Bayway Homes. They build a great home for a reasonable. I have made a lot of changes with no problem. If its something that wont cost them anything they don't charge me anything. I am welcome in the house with my inspector anytime I choose. I have pictures of every inch of plumbing, wiring and the inside of every wall. This last weekend my dad in me went and ran cable and phone lines to every bedroom and stacked some plywood in the attic for flooring after they finish with insulation. A guy down the street did his own AC. This is no problem for them. My inspector (Who I know very well) is very impressed with the construction.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, fluffy is better whether it's rolls or blown in. Do not pack insulation down.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Calmday said:


> I walked away from a Kebbel home after they framed it. My inspector told me to run as fast as I could. The slab had cracked before they pulled the cables. I was going to let that go because of the cable lock system but the framing was terrible. You could twist every stud by hand, there were gaps between a lot of the studs and the wall caps, They didn't take the time to check the crowns on any of the lumber so the walls would have been curvy, a lot of the studs were not on center and most of the walls were lot level or square. When I asked the builder about the problems he laughed and said that everyone builds like that and that my inspector (A Master Builder) was just nit picking and didn't really know what he was talking about. It was tough to do but I walked away from my ernest money. I'm glad that I did. The guy that ended up buying the house is now in a lawsuit with Kebbel homes. He contacted me and I gave him copies of all of the construction pictures that I had taken.
> 
> I am now having a home built in Bayou Village in Dickinson by Bayway Homes. They build a great home for a reasonable. I have made a lot of changes with no problem. If its something that wont cost them anything they don't charge me anything. I am welcome in the house with my inspector anytime I choose. I have pictures of every inch of plumbing, wiring and the inside of every wall. This last weekend my dad in me went and ran cable and phone lines to every bedroom and stacked some plywood in the attic for flooring after they finish with insulation. A guy down the street did his own AC. This is no problem for them. My inspector (Who I know very well) is very impressed with the construction.


You did a good thing by hiring YOUR own inspector. What you learned is priceless. It's unfortunate that most people don't do this.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

My dad and i do countertops for Trak Builders some of the ones mentioned here. Its all about dollars and cents and they will build it as cheap as possible. You'll get what you pay for in a house. Dont know any of the technicals on stuff like insulation and framing but they constantly beat down the trades on money, and wont hire any trade that has any experience or know how.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

This year when I renewed my liability insurance one of the questions my insurance agent asked was if we do any work for Track builders and when I questioned him on this he said the price would go up due to all the lawsuits with KB and some of the other big track builders and the subs getting drug into the lawsuits. I pretty much deal with strictly custom homes due to that reason. If you trace the money most of the larger track builders are pretty much the same couple of nationwide builders


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

....one way to find a good builder may be thru the referral of an experienced inspector--before 'ground-breaking'.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Red said:


> ....one way to find a good builder may be thru the referral of an experienced inspector--before 'ground-breaking'.


Hey Red, good idea. An inspector should have some working knowledge of home builders and who builds a good house and who builds junk.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> My dad and i do countertops for Trak Builders some of the ones mentioned here. Its all about dollars and cents and they will build it as cheap as possible. You'll get what you pay for in a house. Dont know any of the technicals on stuff like insulation and framing but they constantly beat down the trades on money, and wont hire any trade that has any experience or know how.


thats funny jerry23, first you say you and your dad do countertops for Trak Builders then you say Trak Builders wont hire any trade that has any experience or know-how???? That doesnt say much about your countertop business. LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Blow the attick R-40 or better but baffle the soffits. Also back the pony walls in the attick or r-19 wont do you any good. Check out Energy Star homes. R-8 or better on your duct work or fur down ducts. Multiple return air is good. Heating and cooling atticks and crawl space under your house.

There are things you can put in your home that will save you money over time with the rising cost of energy. There are also things in the design of a house that look good but in the long run will end up costing you. Lot of good info here.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Heres one few think about 12' ceilings in the closet will give you more than enough space, and vent the ac to it with a jump duct. We do this in most all homes evan the 8' ceiling homes. Also we put the entertainment center over the gas fireplace, last one we did we made it look like a picture frame around a Samsung TV. The owner uses it like a picture when he has a party. He hooks up an I pod that flashes pictures of the family. Cool stuff! Lot of cheap value added building tips out there.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Www.buildingscience.com


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

This thread is 9 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

n/m


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Not a fan of Brighton Homes. Owned by K. Hovinian or however you spell it. I own a Hovinian home. We are in a hurry to get out of this POS. No walls are straight, cheap materials, bad wiring, bad plumbing. All of which I had to replce within 2 years of buying it brand new. They don't stand behind their product.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Foundation Repair*



rangerjohn said:


> i own a concrete contracting business here in houston and i have dealt with almost all of those builders in the last 11 yrs. my wife is also an area production manager here in the woodlands/conroe area also. several of the guys have said it best; "trackbuilders" you get little choices in the construction phase. almost every company here in houston uses Hardy products, most use sherwin williams paints. every builder i know of here in houston offers atleast radiant barrier (tech-shield) as an upgrade (lennar family of builders use it standard)and now onto my personal favorite, the slab, the statement that post-tension is not good for theis soil and that the builders dont do soils testing is just not true. ever new communuty has soils work done before the builder can start construction. the engineers take the soils reports recieved from the developers and deside on what the most cost effective yet durable form of slab that can be used with the soil conditions of each community.
> i do agree that in ALOT of cases a conventional slab (rebar with or without piers) is better in some cases, it is not always the best solution. the "gumbo" clay we have here especially on the southside of houston is terrible material to work with regardless of slab type. i have personally seen pier and beam slabs fall to pieces because it was just that a pier and beam. the piers where so heavy that they started to sink in the "gumbo" and pulled the slab down with them. not a pretty sight, where as a post-tension slab is a "floating slab" which is designed to move as an entire unit. this will in some instances cause the foundation to crack but the beauty of post-tension is you can comeback and repair the foundation will little cost as the repair is not very labor-intensive. i have been in the concrete business for 11 years and my father has and is in it still since 1975, and then my grandfather started his concrete company in 1957. so i could go on and on on this subject.
> 
> moral to the story, there is no "best" way to build a home or slab, it is all a mater of personal preferance and it really depends on "the luck of the draw"with most track builders because all of them have very good supres, and all of them have very BAD supers.
> ...


One more caveat:
A cracked slab does not mean you need foundation repair; believe me.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

old thread but a good read nonetheless. I wonder what people are saying now about homebuilders.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Old Whaler said:


> Homebuilders.......My favorite question. Don't let the pretty colors, yards and counter tops in the models fool you. You need to know what is between the walls. Be weary of them all! The home builders in this thread are all average at best and if you do your homework, you'll be much better off. They build in mass and have suspect quality and workmanship. Let me get to some of my gripes.
> 1. They will charge you a change-fee for any small modification even if it does not affect the timetable or increase the cost.
> 2. Most of them will not allow you to work with the super. They want you away from him and you will have to work with the salesperson only. Most of these don't know jack.....t about construction methods.
> 3. They do not take soil samples. Most use post tension slabs. This is the cheapest foundation method and should not be used in the gumbo Texas soils we have around here. Slab problems will occur eventually. You need a pier and beam foundation
> ...


I have wired I don't know how many Perry houses. It's not up to the builder what size wire. It up to the city. Most builders will pay for a 12-2 adder if the city requires 14. Only city's we wire in 14 is city of Houston and county work. Depends on what u want to spend. Sterling Homes on friendswood builds a great house. That's who will be building my next one. Track builder wise I would go with Village Homes.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm talking to Morton Buildings about doing me a new home. Check them out and they have been around for 100 years


----------

